# getting to the canary isles



## brenh2002 (Jul 30, 2009)

what is the cheapest way to get to the canaries by ferry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Canaries*

If you are planning on taking a motorhome, expect to pay a lot for your crossing.

www.aferry.to

For a long holiday, cheaper to low cost fly out, or a freight ship or even a cruise ship, stay for a few months in an apartment and then come back.

Russell


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

or fly out and hire one !!!


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Look at

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-77222-days0-orderasc-20.html

Barry


----------

